# Suggst an perfect graphics card for my config!!!!



## noblemeshak (Oct 27, 2011)

Frndzzz
         My config is, intel C2D E4500,@2.20GHz
         ddr2 ram, 320HDD ,
         suggest and best entry level graphics card with good performnce under 3k!!!!


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 27, 2011)

Probably a 9500GT? PSU specs?


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2011)

@ OP - what's the PSu and mobo you have ? Brand and model name/no ??

Under 3k get either GT520 or HD6450 but if you can add 1k more you will get much more better solutions


----------



## hazzan99 (Oct 31, 2011)

my pc specs: intel dual core 2.3ghz,ddr2 ram,160hdd

suggest a best graphics card with good performnce under 2000!!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2011)

resolution of your monitor? also for any good gaming experience you need to sell out 4-4.5k and get a HD5670. else a slow card will hardly be able to take your gaming load for now.


----------



## noblemeshak (Oct 31, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ OP - what's the PSu and mobo you have ? Brand and model name/no ??
> 
> Under 3k get either GT520 or HD6450 but if you can add 1k more you will get much more better solutions



having a PSU of abt 450 watt... and i am thinking i should go for galaxy GT520, but the tough part is the price of card amounts to rs 3500(south tamilnadu).. 
Is their any way to buy it online with warranty...

Also, iam using multiple O.S, (X.P..win7)
 with external sound card, the problem is with the inbuilt drivers in win 7. the 
sound card yamaha DS1 couldn't get started... can any one hav some troubleshooting method for this?...


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2011)

GT520 is below 3k here :



> Delta Peripherals,
> 
> Nakoda Plaza, #17, Narasingapuram Street,
> Mount Road, Chennai - 600002. India.
> ...



get MSI or Asus branded one


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 10, 2011)

u should consider ati 4670, its priced around 3k in market and is best one accordin to me in tht price range


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 10, 2011)

^^4670 is not recommended since its a n age old card also does not support DX11 rather get a 6450


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 10, 2011)

Nope, at 3.5k the best option is HD 5570 1GB DDR3. Though its a DDR3 card but still its much better than HD 6450 DDR5. 
Radeon HD 5570 vs Radeon HD 6450 (OEM) 1GB – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare


----------

